#ubuntu-rs 2011-06-13
<Ddpbf> кде4 има дупло више гласова од гнома 2 и 3 заједно
<Ddpbf> :>
<zaratustra> e ljudi upravo sam instalirao 11.4 , u aperense preferensu imam teme , beckraund i fonts, nemam efekte da podesavam, jel to na nekom drugom mestu ili imam neki problem sa grafickom kartom?
<zaratustra> ulogovao sam gnome klasik
<promis> VLC je dobio sigurnosti updejt
<promis> haha, ludilo.
<Kosava> Može mi neko preporučiti program za snimanje glasa na linuxu.
<promis> audacity
<promis> možeš i traverso
<Kosava> thx.
#ubuntu-rs 2011-06-14
<anpu_> ima li neko link od sajta kde prevodilackog tima?\
#ubuntu-rs 2011-06-15
<nikolam> koristi li neko TOR
<nikolam> ne vidim ga upakovanog međ paketima al se neki pozivaju na njega..?
<TildaTurn> dobar dan :)
<nikolam> TildaTurn, cjao ;)
<TildaTurn> :)
<brok> pozdrav svima
<brok> jel ima neko da koristi Xubuntu
<brok> nema izgleda niko
<mimi_> yo
<mimi_> ima li koga?
<Githzerai> ima :)
<mimi_> imam pitanje
<mimi_> instalirao sam ubuntu 11.04 sljaka fino, samo me zeza jedna stvar
<Githzerai> to nije bilo pitanje :)
<mimi_> cek
<mimi_> instaliram, tj prvo skinem pa instaliram flash player ali kad odem na net opet pokazuje kao da ga nemam
<mimi_> ne mogu da gledam ni jedan klip, niti da vidim bilo sta sto zahteva flash player
<mimi_> a u instaliranim programima pokazuje da je instaliran
<mimi_> resenje>
<mimi_> ?
<mimi_> sta bi? :)
<Anpu> pa kud utece rodjace
<Anpu> sad sam bas resio za sebe
<Anpu> ...
<promis> Stigao Pidgin 2.8.0
#ubuntu-rs 2011-06-16
<Githzerai> z
<PsyTrance> z
<boris_c> bardan
<boris_c> jel ima neko rešenje za "blinkajući" messenger na Ubuntu? Pidgin i Emesene samo promene ikonicu a to nije dovoljno uočljivo
<boris_c> nešto što će da blinka u taskbaru kad stigne poruka
<Nicknamer> zdr
<Nicknamer> neko tu?
<drzare> ваљда има.. ;)
<Nicknamer> zanima me moze li da se napravi linux koji bi startovao sa usb-a prilikom boot-a
<Nicknamer> +
<Nicknamer> da moze da se startuje i iz win-a, nesto kao virtualbox
<drzare> већина има опцију лајва диск ;)
<drzare> то је већ тежа опција..
<Nicknamer> drzare, koju distro koristis?
<drzare> мада нисам пробао како би се понашао виртаулбокс кад абих у њему покушао да стартујем систем са флешке..
<drzare> убунту 11.04
<drzare> шта си до сада пробао од линукс дистрибуција?
<Nicknamer> Unity?
<drzare> да...
<Nicknamer> ma, ja sam novajlija, relativno
<Nicknamer> kako ti se svidja Unity, nije ti previse komplikovan?
<drzare> компликован?!
<Nicknamer> probao sam ubuntu, kubuntu, i sad bih probao mint, samo ne znam da li gnome ili kde
<Nicknamer> ne komplikovan koliko lose uradjen
<Nicknamer> valjda ce ga srediti do sledece ubuntu distro
<drzare> како пробаш, директно преко харда или ипак користиш виртуалбокс?
<Nicknamer> uglavnom direktno sa hard-a
<drzare> ако веће ниси начисто
<Nicknamer> ali bih ovaj put ususkao linux na mojih 8gb na usb sticku :)
<drzare> инсталирај неки дистро, па у њему виртуалбокс и играј се до миле воље , скинеш .iso фајл и смо груваш... ;)
<Nicknamer> samo, znas, voleo bih, recimo, kad bi moglo da ako radim nesto u win-u, a hocu da startujem linux koji imam na usb-u, da ne moram da bootujem, nego lepo da startujem sa tog usb-a, pa me zato interesovalo moze li tako nesto
<drzare>  ја сам на сваку флешку ставио по дистро ;)
<Nicknamer> lol... a sta ces ako ti fleska bude trebala za prenos fajlova? :)
<Nicknamer> ma imam i ovu flesku od 1 GB, ali kontam da je to malo...
<drzare> заборављаш да су то потпуно различити програми и да нису компактибилни?
<Nicknamer> ma garant postoji neka fora, neki emulator, nesto
<drzare> имам флешку од 2ГБ и на wој је Puppy  (zauzima ukupno oko 500Mb
<drzare> и имам флешку од 16ГБ и на њој је ultimate edition 2.9 (заузима око 8ГБ)
<drzare> нисам сигуран да имаш емулатор..
<Nicknamer> e, a da te pitam ovako
<Nicknamer> mislis li da je ubuntu toliko rasprostranjen kao distro samo zato sto ima bolju reklamu?
<drzare> за такве ствари имаш графичка окружења за портабле програме за Вин..
<Nicknamer> mislim... govoriti o reklami je glupo kad govorim o opensource-u, ali kapiras poentu
<Nicknamer> i kununtu i mint (i kde i gnome verzije) su mnogo vise user friendly od ubuntu-a
<drzare> небих рекао, пре ће бити затао што је толико прилагођен обичним корисницима и има одлично организоване локалне заједнице које раде доста добар посао око локализације..
<drzare> то су чисто индивидуална запажања која зависе од сваког појединачно...
<drzare> ја користим тренутно Јунит јер је то нешто ново,
<Nicknamer> koliko si dugo vec na lin-u?
<drzare> користио сам и гноме 2 и КДЕ од 4.0 па на овамо , испробао Ксубунту, Лубунту...
<drzare> од 2008. и појаве cp6Linux-a :)
<Nicknamer> e za to nisam cuo :)
<Ddpbf> 1. Локалне заједнице углавном не раде на локализацији
<Nicknamer> i sta je tebi bolje, gnome ili kde?
<Ddpbf> 2. Убунту има најгоре могуће преводе
<Ddpbf> Nicknamer: кде
<Nicknamer> e super
<Nicknamer> koju kde distro predlazes, kubuntu ili mint kde?
<Ddpbf> хм
<Ddpbf> минт
<drzare> Ddpbf nešto nisam primetio da druge distribucije imaju mnogo bolje prevode?
<Ddpbf> Имају
<Nicknamer> a unity?
<Ddpbf> На њима су чисти преводи
<Ddpbf> Пошто преводим знам о чему причам
<Nicknamer> Ddpbf, koju distro koristis?
<Ddpbf> Арч и Кубунту
<drzare> како мислиш чисти? нема мешања латинице и ћирилице као у Кубунту?
<Ddpbf> На *бунтуу не могу људски да спакују
<Ddpbf> ништа
<Ddpbf> а преводи на лп су само брљотине
<Ddpbf> и кварење других
<Nicknamer> ne secam se da sam imao problema sa prevodom na kubuntu
<Ddpbf> (ништа око локализације
<Ddpbf> него сад кад си поменуо то брљање
<Nicknamer> e lazem, interfejs mi bio na engleskom
<Ddpbf> па откуд онда можеш рећи да је добар превод
<Ddpbf> 1. примјер на убунтуу 10.04
<Ddpbf> стоји Трансмишн
<Nicknamer> :))))
<drzare> на Убунту има много мање таквих гафова него на Кубунту (зато сам на крају се и одлучуи за Убунту)
<Ddpbf> умјесто Трансмисија како је преведено у гному 2.30
<Ddpbf> то нису гафови
<Ddpbf> то сз брљотине ок скрипти
<drzare> мислио сам на брљање латиница-ћирилица
<Ddpbf> КДЕ има 4 српска
<Ddpbf> Ерррр ај пробај да користиш латиничну локализацију
<Ddpbf> убунтуа
<drzare> шта ће ми то?
<Ddpbf> па ћеш видјети чега све ту нема
<Ddpbf> па кажеш да нема мијешања
<Ddpbf> има и ту
<Ddpbf> него да завршим
<drzare> има али доста мање него на Кубунту :(
<Ddpbf> па инсталирај прави пакет
<Ddpbf> у неће уопште бити брљања
<drzare> хахаха
<Ddpbf> kde-l10n-sr
<drzare> шта год да сам покушавао било је исто...
<Ddpbf> је оно што ми преведемо
<Ddpbf> јер не знаш
<Ddpbf> додај ппа за свјеж кде
<Ddpbf> и онда ће се инсталирати
<Ddpbf> kde-l10n-sr
<drzare> док сам се заниумао са КДЕ још се нисам бактао са додавањима PPa
<Ddpbf> па рекох да не знаш
<drzare> мад аће да проба не бих ли исправио ове преводе КДЕ програма које користим ..
<Ddpbf> које тачно?
<Ddpbf> sudo add-apt-rešpsitory ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<Ddpbf> drzare: које програме користиш?
<drzare> misliš bez Š ?
<Ddpbf> да без ш
<Nicknamer> jeste li citali na B92 Ubuntu 11.04 – distribucija za preskočiti ?
<drzare> крусајдер, делфин, диги кам...
<Nicknamer> zato ja instaliram distro na engleskom i nemam tih problema
<Nicknamer> mada, nije to resenje...
<Nicknamer> i u nedoumici sam da li da probam sa mintom kde ili gnome
<Ddpbf> крусејдер и дигикам
<Ddpbf> ми не одржавамо
<Nicknamer> ili da jos jednom probam sa ubuntu 11.04 unity
<Ddpbf> то су на Лончпеду накрпили поруке од Кде3
<Ddpbf> Делфин одржавамо и тај пакет ће да поправи
<Ddpbf> Мада у Дигикаму и Крусејдеру не би требало да буде проблема
<Ddpbf> јер су ти преводи прије увођења ијекавице
<Ddpbf> тад су почеле брљотине.
<Ddpbf> (КДЕ на српском има 4 верзије које су све спаковане
<Ddpbf> у један пакет)
<Ddpbf> Приликом разврставања на Лончпеду
<Ddpbf> поруке су распоређне стихијски
<drzare> то се да приметити...
<Ddpbf> пошто то често раде
<Ddpbf> људи који ни не знају српски
<Ddpbf> ми кукамо власнику српског превода на ЛП
<Ddpbf> да не даје овлаштења
<Ddpbf> сваком ко затражи
<Ddpbf> ал он то и не региструје
<Ddpbf> за кде би било рјешење да се направи посебан кубунту превод
<drzare> ово што си препоручио је за сада дало резлутате..
<drzare> пар програм што сам пробао су како треба.. :)
<Ddpbf> Па рекох ти преводим КДЕ, знам да о чега је проблем
<Ddpbf> и ниј само код нас
<Ddpbf> Французи, Руси
<Ddpbf> Нијемцу
<Nicknamer> moze li preko wine-a da se koristi windows live messenger? amsn i emesene programi za linux su veoma lose odradjeni
<Ddpbf> *Нијемци сви кукају напревођењ
<Ddpbf> Nicknamer: дефиниши лоше одрађени
<Ddpbf> користи Пиџин
<drzare> Nick шта сматраш под лоше урађени, изглед или функционалност?
<Nicknamer> evo primera
<Nicknamer> u novijim verzijama msn-a mozes biti online samo za odredjene korisnike, sto mi je veoma bitna opcija
<Nicknamer> dok ni u amsn ni u emesene ne moze
<Nicknamer> a pidgin takodje ima samo najosnovnije opcije
<drzare> јеси ли пробао да Пиџину додаш опције кроз додатке?
<Nicknamer> probao
<Nicknamer> nista, preostaje mi samo da probam preko wine-a da ga startujem
<Ddpbf> aman
<Ddpbf> mi tebi o Pidžinu
<Ddpbf> Инсталирај Пиџин
<Ddpbf> и користи њега за мсн
<Nicknamer> rekoh, ne odogovara mi
<Nicknamer> promis, pozdrav
<promis> yo
<Nicknamer> e ali ne razumem... imam na fleshki mint koji shljaka na mom lap-u
<Nicknamer> e sad, metnem flashku na stari pc i bootujem, hoce li morati da trazi drajvere za komp ili sta?
<promis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmYlfNALqZA
<promis> Jok
<promis> Osim ako nisi instalirao vlasnički drajver za grafičku
<Nicknamer> promis, koja je po tvom misljenju bolja KDE distro - kubuntu ili mint kde ?
<promis> nisam proabao niti jednu od tih
<Nicknamer> ti si na ubuntu 11.04, unity interface?
<promis> ne
<promis> 10.04
<Nicknamer> probao si unity?
<promis> ko i da nisam
<promis> nešto malo u Vboxu
<Nicknamer> nisi zadovoljan?
<promis> Pa izgledalo mi je simpatično
<promis> ali nisam ga koristio
<promis> ne znaimama me ta paradigma
<PsyTrance> nepraktican, po meni
<PsyTrance> openbox je zakon ;)
<PsyTrance> bez DE
<Nicknamer> e, da, mozda ce zvucati glupo... postoji li nacin da lin koji imam na usb startujem u winu, a ne da ga boot-ujem, kao neka vrsta virtualbox-a?
<Nicknamer> na usb sticku*
<Nicknamer> zna neko?
<drzare> јел' оно исто питање (био сам ван везе -телеком)
<Nicknamer> aha :)
<promis> možeš da ga ubaciš u virtuelnu mašinu
<promis> ali ne da ga butuješ
<drzare> јеси ли пробао са прављењем група, те давањем разних опција групама?
<Nicknamer> ne znam za te grupe
<drzare> везано за месенџер
<Nicknamer> a, to
<Nicknamer> pa ne vidim kako bi mi to resilo problem :)
<Nicknamer> ma isprobao sam sve sto se moglo isprobati osim da ga startujem iz wine-a
<promis> možeš da napraviš od sistema koji  je na flašu virtuelni sistem
<promis> da ga presnimiš na virtuelni hardisk
<Nicknamer> da, ali onda ne bih mogao i da boot-ujem sa flash-a, zar ne?
<promis> ne Vbox ne podržava butovanje sa flasha
<Nicknamer> uostalom, tako bih morao da imam virtualbox na svakom kompu sa kojeg bih hteo da pristupim lin-u sa flasha
<drzare> рекох ти већ ,за такве занимације су ти најбоља решења са графичким окружењем за портабле програме (који су махом отвореног кода)
<drzare> овако да ти покренеш линукс са флешке без да рестартујеш комп је теже изводљиво...
<promis> ma ne bre
<Nicknamer> ali je izvodljivo? ili nije? :)
<drzare> што се мене тиче није :) ипак нисам ја тај калибар...
<drzare> мада сам видео негде да као постоји решење...
<promis> Nicknamer: ne možeš da pokrećeš Linux programe u winu bez virtuelne mašine ili slično
<Nicknamer> a neka virtuelna masina na flashu?
<promis> pa možeš da imaš virtuelni hardisk na flešu
<drzare> чуј ако ти требају само одређени програми (отвореног кода) исте имаш и у портабле верзијама за вин.... http://portableapps.com/
<Nicknamer> kul
<Nicknamer> hvala
<drzare> користио док нисам почео да се бакћем са Puppy-jem ;)
<Nicknamer> kako ti se cini puppy? meni deluje prilicno siromasno na osnovu onoga sto sam video, ali nisam video mnogo
<drzare> за оно што је намењен је одличан...
<drzare> иначе ти му увек можеш додати још програма из његовог складишта...
<drzare> и да ти све остане на флешки ;)
<Nicknamer> i sve si to zbudzio na 2 gb? :)
<drzare> не све се то збуџи на 500МБ
<promis> Puppy je opak
<Nicknamer> lol
<drzare> остало је слободно за друге ствари
<promis> Rock solid
<promis> mean, bad, mf
<Nicknamer> ja jos uvek u nedoumici da li da skinem mint gnome ili mint kde, jer i mint gnome ima skoro pa kde interfejs
<Nicknamer> drzare, koji OS imas na HDD?
<drzare> у бре ал' га ти тупиш, скини оба па испробај преко виртуалбокса... онда ћеш се већ о
<drzare> рекох ти већ Убунту 11.04
<drzare> тренутно само њега, иначе сам имао увек и гноме и кде верзију...
<drzare> али због већ описаних проблема али и жениног симпатисања гноме окружења...
<drzare> (не зато што је гноме већ зато што сам ту другачије подешавао ефекте површи)
<Nicknamer> ali sad koristis unity, zar ne?
<drzare> да с'тим што  сам постави cario dock па скоро да се и не замлаћујем са панелом јунитовим панелима...
<drzare> :-))
<miroslav_> ћао свима
<miroslav_> има ли кога_
<drzare> има..
<Nicknamer> cario dock bese onaj panel dole, kao rocket dock u win-u?
<promis> zavisi...
<Nicknamer> ili kao onaj u apple-u?
<drzare> можеш да га поставиш где год ти желиш
<miroslav_> упградеовао сам Убунту на 11.04
<miroslav_> и катастофалан је
<Nicknamer> :)
<drzare> зашто бре?
<miroslav_> кује на сваких пола сата
<miroslav_> па и чешће
<drzare> пробај са чистом инсталацијом...
<miroslav_> само се заледи екран ито је то
<miroslav_> морам лог аут
<miroslav_> без јунитија
<miroslav_> ради мање више ок
<miroslav_> мада и ту има сличних проблема, али типа деси се 1 дневно
<Nicknamer> i ja sam imao slicne porbleme
<miroslav_> осећсм се као да радин ма њиндоњсу
<drzare> код мене јунит ради онако како су га замислили (јест да има пар бубица)
<Nicknamer> miroslave, jesi li probao win7 ?
<miroslav_> да
<miroslav_> што?
<Nicknamer> pa rece da se osecas kao da radis u windowsu
<Nicknamer> pa nisam skontao zbog cega se tako osecas :)
<drzare> пробај да одрадиш чисту инсталацију јер се вероватно десило да је дошло до конфтотације између твојих претходних подешавања и садашњих могућности јунта
<miroslav_> аха могуће
<Nicknamer> cistu instalaciju 11.04 ?
<drzare> односно пре нове инсталације пробај да направиш нови кориснички налог
<miroslav_> али ме мало смара да поново инсталирам сав софтвер од почетка
<drzare> па провери да ли ти се ти проблеми дешавају и на новом налогу..
<Nicknamer> zato je win keva
<Nicknamer> (sad kad popijem kick)
<miroslav_> ма која кева
<Nicknamer> :))
<Nicknamer> vista je bila tesko sranje
<Nicknamer> ima nekoliko meseci od kako koristim win7 i prezadovoljan sam
<miroslav_> имам га инсталираног само зато што ме на факсу смарају са глупим .НЕТ-ом
<drzare> озбиљно уради нов кориснички налог, одјави се са овог и пријави се том новом.
#ubuntu-rs 2011-06-17
<miroslav_> баш ћу да пробам
<drzare> имаћеш основна подешавања и ммоћићеш да провериш да ли је до система и ли баш до претходних подешавања..
<miroslav_> него ме интересује, јели неко пробао ГНОМ 3
<miroslav_> на Убунту?
<Nicknamer> ja jok
<Nicknamer> kde
<miroslav_> http://www.gnome.org/gnome-3/
<miroslav_> ово ми делује да фино ижгледа
<drzare> пробао да га покренем на 11.04 и радио до рестартаи пребацивања на јунит, после тога сам морао да поновим инсталацију система :D
<miroslav_> аха
<drzare> ima zanimqivih rešewa ali je kao i junit nedovršen..
<miroslav_> значи да ништа не покушавам
<miroslav_> да га инсталирам
<Nicknamer> jel' ovo fedora na linku?
<drzare> за сада пробај са новим корисничким налогом ;)
<miroslav_> па за сад радим на чистом ГНОМу без ефеката
<Nicknamer> pretpostavljam da gnome3 ima dosta zahtevan hardware requirements
<miroslav_> пошто, по мени је јунит лоша копија Mac OS X Lion-a
<Nicknamer> lion je 10.7 bese?
<miroslav_> koji u dev veryiji radi dosta bolje od junita
<Nicknamer> usvinjio sam komp
 * Nicknamer se odmah vraca
<drzare> време је за спавање...
<drzare> поздрав свима...
<Nicknamer> evo me
<Nicknamer> pozz zare
<promis> Nicknamer: zašto je win keva?
<promis> može samo da bude pičkica
<miroslav_> hehe :)
<gojkob> Pozdrav, imam problema sa ubuntu/kubuntu/mint 10 sistemima. Problem je u tome da kada instaliram drajvere slika se skroz izmrljavi. Isto se desava kad pokrenem instalaciju. Morao sam da brisem grub pomocu diska od windows 7
<gojkob> da li neko moze da mi pomogne?
<promis> koji frajver_
<promis> drajver?
<gojkob> hm stvarno ne znam
<gojkob> isao sam ono nvidia current
<promis> znači drajver za grafičku
<gojkob> da
<promis> koja je neka nvidia
<gojkob> nvidia 7600
<promis> ne razumem zašto si brisao grub?
<gojkob> zato sto nisam uspeo da instaliram nikako ubuntu
<gojkob> svaki put izmrljavi sliku
<gojkob> kad sam obrisao
<gojkob> prosla je instalacija normalno
<gojkob> i kad sam instalirao drajver
<gojkob> slika se zamrljavila
<promis> koja verzija ubuntua?
<gojkob> 10.04
<gojkob> a drzao sam mint 11
<gojkob> pre toga
<Broker_> pozdrav svima
<promis> a jel si imao nekad neku verziju pre te?
<gojkob> jesam koristio sam devetku
<gojkob> a i 10.10
<promis> i kako je bilo na njima?
<gojkob> sve je bilo normalno
<gojkob> ali jutros mi je pukao mint
<gojkob> izmrljavio sliku
<gojkob> i sad imam problema sa svim ubuntu distribucijama
<promis> možda je rknula
<promis> riknua
<promis> riknula
<gojkob> nije
<gojkob> na xpu je sve normalno
<gojkob> sad skidam fedoru 15
<gojkob> pa cu da vidim
<promis>  a jel ti radi i igrice u tom xp-u?
<gojkob> nisam instalirao
<gojkob> sd
<gojkob> sad cu nesto da nadjem da isprobam
<promis> to je desktop računar?
<gojkob> da
<promis> koji je monitor?
<gojkob> sad sam na laptopu kod burazera
<gojkob> samsung 2220LM
<promis> šta ti znači to "zamrljana" slika?
<gojkob> nesto slicno onim artifatima kako li se vec kaze
<gojkob> artifacts
<Broker_> razlivene mu boje, dešavalo se to meni pre par godina
<promis> artefakti
<promis> takav opis mi ništa ne znači
<promis> to sa artefaktima
<gojkob> artefakti
<gojkob> e to je
<promis> hoćeš da kažeš da se pojavljuju neki dodatni elemanti u slici
<gojkob> pa ne bas
<gojkob> postojeci se iskrive
<promis> a dok ne instaliraš vlasnički drajver slika je normalna?
<gojkob> pa da
<gojkob> ali je niska rezolucija
<promis> jel, koliko ?
<gojkob> 1024x768
<promis> i ne može da se promeni?
<promis> kolika treba da bude?
<gojkob> moglo je na manje
<gojkob> 1600x1050
<promis> 1680x1050
<gojkob> da ta
<promis> dobro, čudno je sve to
<promis> kojim kablom si povezao monitor, dsub ili dvi?
<gojkob> vga
<gojkob> ne radi mi dvi
<promis> jel
<promis> na čemu ne radi?
<gojkob> na dvi
<promis> zbog čega?
<gojkob> ne prikazuje sliku uopste
<promis> grafičke ili monitora?
<gojkob> ne znam
<promis> i to je isto jako čundo
<gojkob> verovatno zbog graficke
<gojkob> jer je monitor dvi
<promis> jel ne radi dvi i na xp?
<gojkob> pokusao sam preko onog
<gojkob> konvertera
<gojkob> ne radi nigde
<gojkob> ni bios ne prikazuje
<promis> ja bih promenio tu grafičku
<promis> moraq dvi da radi
<promis> i druga stvar, potpuna je šteta da se ne korsiti ako monitor podržava.
<promis> jer je slika mnogo bolja
<gojkob> ne podrzava monitor
<gojkob> dvi
<dragonsfly> dobro veče :)
<Broker_> jel ide neko na DebConf11?
<promis> zar to nije prošlo?
<Broker_> nije http://debconf11.debconf.org/
<uros1> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/1028/detail/
<miroslav> a jel` se placa neka kotizacija za tu konferenciju
<miroslav> ?
<miroslav> mislim  na ovo u Banja Luci...
<promis> pa piše valjda na sajtu
#ubuntu-rs 2011-06-18
* Ddpbf changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Због надоградње форумског софтвера. Убунту-рс Форуми ће привремено бити недоступни у суботу 18. јуна од 22.00 до 00.00
<anon>  22.00 до 00.00 sad je tek 15.30 a forum nedostupan
<Githzerai> O čemu ovo anon? Kod mene forum radi, ima li još neko problema?
<milos10> e, gde ubuntu stavlja 'tmp' fajl od videa koji daunloudujem sa neta?
<milos10> obicno bude u 'tmp' folderu, ali nema ga uvek.
<anon__> Onaj trol lici na cuvenu BabaCmiljnu sa SC, lik ide po forumima i troluje
<dragonsfly> dobro veče :)
#ubuntu-rs 2011-06-19
* Ddpbf changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице за Србију. | Посетите наш сајт www.ubuntu-rs.org | Молимо вас да користите http://goo.gl/ixcN9 за налепљивање исписа из терминала.
<Ddpbf> људи ради ли вам форум?
<promis> pa i ne
<Ddpbf> хм сад опет проради
<Ddpbf> биће да гиц
<Ddpbf> испробава прикључке
<maletaski> radi al se vuče ko crevo :D
<maletaski> pozz
<Ddpbf> тако некако
<Ddpbf> З
<Ddpbf> Beretta021: си жив?
<Ddpbf> promis: баба снеки је стварно Бошко Игић
<promis> Pa rekao si
<Ddpbf> да још је и признао
<Ddpbf> чек да нађем поруку
<Ddpbf> (мислим да би требало да сви знају пошто нас је све вукао за нос)
<promis> pa banovan je
<Ddpbf> кад је безобразан
<Ddpbf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/629485/
<promis> žutokljunac
<Ddpbf> вала баш
<Netw0rkBug> j #omg!ubuntu!
<Netw0rkBug> *j #omg!ubuntu!
<Netw0rkBug> typo ;s
#ubuntu-rs 2012-06-11
<devet1> hoj
#ubuntu-rs 2012-06-12
 * nikolja dobar dan o/
<pomoc> pozdrav svima
<pomoc> trebampomoc da instaliram srpsku tastaturu na xubuntu 11.10
<pomoc> ima li ko da moze pomoci savjetom
<pomoc> nema uopste opcije keyboard u system?
<boris_c> potraži "settings" ili "preferences" nešto tipa Regional ili Language settings
<boris_c> ne sećam se napamet kako to izgleda na Xubuntu
<pomoc> pronasao sam nesto pod keyboard
<pomoc> ali nema cirilice :/
<pomoc> kada dodam novi jezik, ne promijeni se nista, i dalje nemam nacina da izaberem
<pomoc> imam language support sekciju
<pomoc> tu mogu da biram na kojem jeziku ce mi biti kompletan sistem
<pomoc> kao i koje ce regionalne formate da koristi: datum, sat, novac itd.
<dbm> bar'vece
#ubuntu-rs 2012-06-13
<moca> ima li koga_
<moca> treba mi cirilica ako je moguce za xubuntu 11.10
<moca> ako postoji nesto tako uopste
<TildaTurn> <O
<sweetofserbia> Dobar dan želim, koji poam služi za pisanje pdf?
<Atlantic777> sweetofserbia: libreoffice writer može da posluži za čuvanje dokumenata u PDF fajl.
<sweetofserbia> Atlantic, hvala Ti puno
#ubuntu-rs 2012-06-14
<TildaTurn> <O
<tata> jel zna neko da mi objasni, kad dobijem shel i pojavi mi se ovo ubuntu@ubuntu:~$, Å¡ta da kucam da bi se vratio na log on ?
<TildaTurn> tata; probaj sudo skill -KILL -u tata
<SALE_> Cao ljudi ima li koga
<SALE_> pokusao sam da instaliram ubuntu na jedan mali r acunar
<SALE_> ali mi izbacuje kernel eror
<SALE_> tako nekako
<Kostic> Шта ти тачно избацује?
<SALE_> cini mi se kao da nema kernel za moj cpu
<SALE_> tako nekako
<SALE_> ovo je neka thin client masina
<SALE_> Igel
<SALE_> tu sam hteo da instaliram ubuntu
<SALE_> u globalu slabo se razumem
<SALE_> u ubuntu
<SALE_> javicu se veceras sa tacnom informacijom sta mi izbacuje
<SALE_> pozz
<sweetofserbia> Dobar dan, može li pomoć kako da odg format konvertujem u pdf?
<TdR91> koj format?
<TdR91> a odh
<TdR91> odg
<TdR91> pa u libre office ima export as
<TdR91> kolko se sećam
<Atlantic777> sweetofserbia: a imaš tamo gore dugmence pdf pored dugmeta za štampanje.
<sweetofserbia> Atlantic, hvala puno, da znam za ubuduće, da ne konvertujem opet onlajn :)
<singis> poz ljudi .. :) nema veze sa ubuntom...
<singis> ali citam nesto na debianu.. sve u svemu..."... integriranost među paketima je ono što čini Debian sustav robustnijim."
<singis> sta znaci ta rec "robustnijim" ??? zna li neko? :)
<Atlantic777> po pitanju softvera i programiranja, ako je nešto robusno, znači da se ok snalazi i u nepredviđenim situacijama
<Atlantic777> singis: inače, Debian se smatra stabilnijim od ubuntua. Ubuntu u sebi ima poprilično novije verzije programa, izlazi periodično itd.
<Atlantic777> Debian (stabilno izdanje) izlazi kada bude spremno, kada razvojni tim bude zadovoljan svime.
<Atlantic777> i to traje godinama i zaista jeste poprilično stabilno
<Atlantic777> Ali drž se ti ubuntua. ;)
<singis> da, da... nego jako me zanimalo sta ta rec znaci, nisam je cuo do sad :) ubuntu koristim preko VM trenutno posto nece da mi radi sa APU ne izbacuje nikakav izlaz na izlaznom uredjaju zvani monitor :) ali kad se to popravi zna se ;) Hvala.
<Atlantic777> singis: daj da to sredimo odmah. ;)
<Atlantic777> Imaš „živ“ cd pri ruci?
<singis> nemam, preko flasha sam probao... a i ne mere se srediti, pokusavao sam i citao na netu i svasta.. :/
<POCETNIK> cao
<POCETNIK> ima koga?
<TildaTurn> uvek ima
<dbm> POCETNIK: kazi sta te trea'
<nikolam> http://blog.xen.org/index.php/2012/06/13/the-intel-sysret-privilege-escalation/
#ubuntu-rs 2012-06-15
<tata> instalirao sam noviji adobe i posle toga više nemogu ništa da instaliram/odrišem, kaže mi da nisam root ili nemam privilegije???
<TildaTurn> tata; da postanes root kucaj > su
<Beretta021> TildaTurn: na ubuntu je sudo su
<TildaTurn> :)
<TildaTurn> sudo su
<tata> neće, kaže da je autentičnost pala!!!???
<TildaTurn> sudo su .. pa kucas sifru
<TildaTurn> ona se ne vidi u terminalu
<TildaTurn> iz bezbednosnih razloga
<TildaTurn> tu kucas root sifru
<Beretta021> TildaTurn: nema tu root sifre :D
<Beretta021> sve je jedna sifra
<TildaTurn> a jaao :)
<tata> kucam moju šifru za log on, tako sam i pre dok nije došla ova sad instalacija
<Beretta021> da da
<tata> kad pogledam  na user and groups, piše tamo da sam administrator ali mi neda ništa
<Beretta021> pa kao user i ne mozes nista
<Beretta021> samo kao su
<tata> do malo pre sam mogao sve
<Beretta021> joj boze pa nije ovo windows
<TildaTurn> a, mislis na restart :)
<Beretta021> ma ne mozes biti stalno su
#ubuntu-rs 2012-06-16
<nikolam> ihaa
 * nikolja dobar dan
<sweetofserbia> Dobro veče, može li neko da mi kaže kako se naziva program koji služi za kde čišćenje sistema?
<Anpu> sweetofserbia: sweeper?
<sweetofserbia> Ako ti kažeš, onda je to taj
<sweetofserbia> Hvala
<Anpu> :)
<pocetnik> ko od vas zna dobro engleski?
<sweetofserbia> <pocetnik Ni gugl prevodilac ga
<sweetofserbia> Ne zna
#ubuntu-rs 2012-06-17
<belli> pomaže bog,spavalice!
<belli> ima li neko stariju verziju unetbootina,4.xxx?
#ubuntu-rs 2013-06-10
<profiler1982> zna li neko kako se zove ovaj launcher ? http://www.dodaj.rs/f/G/AY/3VmX505c/screenshot-from-2013-06-.png
<profiler1982> u gnome-extenzijama je bolt extenzija
<profiler1982> ali kako se zove kao app
<Igor-Shollex> Pozz svima, relativno sam nov u linux svetu ali sam pre godinu dana poceo sa ucenjem i sada lagano prebacujem firmu na ubuntu pa me je usput zanimalo na koji nacin mogu da se pridruzim Ubuntu-rs
<Kostic> На шта тачно мислиш када кажеш да желиш да се придружиш Igor-Shollex?
<Igor-Shollex> Nisam bas siguran kako da se izrazim ali aj da krenem ovako. Ideja je da podrzim ubuntu. Ne samo ja nego i fima u kojoj radim. Zelimo da poteramo pricu koriscenja ubuntu distibucije u srbiji i na radnim mestima.
<Igor-Shollex> pored toga mi radimo i fiskalne stampace i pos systeme. ideja je da i tamo poguramo koriscenje linux platformi kao stabilnije resenje
<Igor-Shollex> ujedno druga stvar je ideja par firmi da napravimo okupljanje vezano za open-source na kojem bi se ljudima pokazale jos neke primene linuxa sem za paljenje mozile kako mnogi misle
<Igor-Shollex> ok ovo je prilicno tesko otkucati kada ti 3 puta zvoni tel. izvinjavam se za pravopisne greske i povremeno guvljenje kontexta
<Nooob> imam hard disk koji u windowsu kao da ne postoji inace se radi o baracuda 7200 (640 gb)  u windowsu pokazuje da ima 00 gb tj kao da nema memorijje uopste pokrenuo sam sada ubuntu live cd i normalno ga pokrene kontam da hard ne valja uopste ne bi pokrenuo ni windows ni ubuntu pisalo mi please insert media bla bla e sada zna li neko u cemu je problem
<Nooob> :(((
<Nooob> fdisk -l
<Nooob> na ovu komandu se nista ne desava
<Sceko[Away]>  koji je ovo telefon http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/
<Nooob> jbo fon daj pomozi za ovo
<Sceko[Away]> pukla ti particija
<Sceko[Away]> il papa hdd
<Sceko[Away]> tako da vidi zameni hdd
<Sceko[Away]> ako ne mozes da kreiras particiju kad pokrenes instalaciju
<Nooob> jel moze to da se fix?
<Nooob> sto se tice tog moba nznm koji je ne pise marka al instalirao sam taj ubuntu na g300 ono izgleda zanimljivo
<Nooob> mada ne rade sve opcije na njemu pa sam ga odma remove
<Nooob> pokazuje mi identicno ovako
<Nooob> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=261383
<Nooob> kao tom liku tako i meni pokazuje mi na discutilites 0 gb
<Sceko[Away]> meni kad je bilo to otisao mi je hdd na dell mi se dogodilo
#ubuntu-rs 2013-06-12
<Ogrozd> Zdravo narode, zabrljao sam pri dualnoj instalaciji Puppi i IksUbuntu. Grub1 sam stavio u MBR, a boot za IksUbuntu na particiju gde je Puppi. Ima li pomoći?
<Ogrozd> Mogu li da prebacim Grub2 u MBR?
<AleXa> koju svrhu će imati android app?
<Atlantic777> AleXa: ovo si hteo da pitaš na libre kanalu? :)
<AleXa> Atlantic777: ups, ne nego aca_floss, ali skliznulo ovde, nisam ni primetio
#ubuntu-rs 2013-06-13
<Igor-Shollex> ljudi treba mi mala pomoc
<Igor-Shollex> treba mi da dodam koricnika u grupu
<Igor-Shollex> u pitanju je ubuntu server 12.04
<Igor-Shollex> uvek napravim gresku pa se zakljucam van systema
<Igor-Shollex> usermod -g ili usermod -G ???
<Beretta021> -G
<Beretta021> kako dodajes usera?
<Igor-Shollex> user je postojeci
<Igor-Shollex> sa sudo privilegijama
<Igor-Shollex> mislim da bi trebalo da bude -g
<Igor-Shollex> a uputstvo za usermod kad god procitam nista mi nije jasni
<Igor-Shollex> jasno
<Beretta021> ma komanda
<Igor-Shollex> to nikad nisam koristio
<Beretta021> u man pise da je -G
<Beretta021> ili --groups
<Igor-Shollex> sad mi je javio ortak ipak je  -g
<Beretta021> -g je gid
<Igor-Shollex> zbog uputstva svaki put i napravim gresku
<Beretta021> jel si probao gpasswd?
<Igor-Shollex> -G obrise sve grupe i ubaci samo tu
<Igor-Shollex> nisam
<Beretta021> aha sa -G moras sve grupe pisati
<Beretta021> pa mozes gpasswd -a user group
<Igor-Shollex> eeeee
<Igor-Shollex> hit
<Igor-Shollex> za ovi komandu nisam ni znao
<Beretta021> uspeo?
<Igor-Shollex> :D
<Igor-Shollex> malopre sam dodao vec sa -g
<Igor-Shollex> ali i ova komanda je jako korisna
<Igor-Shollex> i ima dobro uputstvo
<Beretta021> :)
<Igor-Shollex> nije komplikovano
<Beretta021> ja sam uvek koristio gpasswd
<Beretta021> nikad usermod
<Igor-Shollex> ja sam guglao po tom pitanju ali uvek nailazim na userbod
<Atlantic777> +1 za gpasswd
<Atlantic777> btw, znaš da moraš da se uloguješ opet da bi „proradilo“?
<Atlantic777> sa komandom id možeš da vidiš u kojim si grupama trenutno
<Igor-Shollex> proverio sam ga sa groups user
<Igor-Shollex> usput imam jos jedno pitanje
<Igor-Shollex> jel ima neko da koristi operu pod linuxom
<Igor-Shollex> jos bolje ako je u pitanju pod  ubuntu-om
<Igor-Shollex> jedna od nasih drzavnih institucija je neka odobrenja kacila i linkovala kroz PDF
<mirela666> +1 :D
<Atlantic777> ne koristim operu ali možda mogu da pomognem
<Igor-Shollex> na zalost mozila i chrome prikazuju samo relativnu putanju do sledeceg pdf dokumenta
<Igor-Shollex> a IE i OPERA  daju apsolutnu putanju
<Atlantic777> pa onda su oni zeznuli
<Atlantic777> možeš li da daš link?
<Igor-Shollex> poslao na pwt
#ubuntu-rs 2013-06-14
<nikolam> IMA neko neku aktivnu IP centralu/asterisk, da isprobam jedan IP telefon?
#ubuntu-rs 2013-06-15
<Kostic> Добар овај Пиџин... Бољи него Икс-чет.
<Tom616J> Bok ljudi, može jedno pitanje?
<joostvb> laku noc
#ubuntu-rs 2013-06-16
<alexa> ChanServ voices alexa
<alexa> Or
<alexa> ChanServ quits (.net .split)
<alexa> :-D
<joostvb> dobro jutro
<brok> pozdrav svima
<ZDroid> jel bio tu negde uroš?
<Halleon> zdravo
<Halleon> moze li neko da mi pomogne
<Halleon> nemam front mic u sound prefferences, samo line in od tv kartice
<Halleon> i nikako ne mogu da sredim to
<Halleon> inace pocetnik sam
<ZDroid> Ko je zainteresovan za SFD 2013 u Srbiji (Dan Slobode Softvera u Srbiji) može da dođe na #SFDSrbija
<ZDroid> :)
<Torgan> zdravo, moze li neko da mi pomogne? pokusavam da predjem na linux, pa se ucim
<maletaski> u čemu je problem?
<Torgan> vec par sati pokusavam da podesim da mi ubuntu 12.04 lts prepozna front mic jack
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> otvori terminal
<Torgan> ok
<maletaski> kucaj alsamixer
<Torgan> nije mute u alsamixeru
<Torgan> ne vidi ga u sound settings
<Torgan> video sam da ima poznati bug sa intel integrisanim hd zvucnim
<maletaski> izvini ako ti nije prob da sačekaš koji minut
<Torgan> nije
<maletaski> samo da nešto rešim na forumu
<Torgan> np
<maletaski> e tako
<Torgan> tu sam:D
<maletaski> aj onda ovako
<maletaski> uđi u alsamixer
<Torgan> ok
<maletaski> pa pritisni F5
<Torgan> ok
<maletaski> jel imaš tu front mic?
<Torgan> da
<maletaski> jel nije mute?
<Torgan> nije
<maletaski> aha
<Torgan> probao sam i u pavu ne reaguje
<Torgan> pozadi radi
<maletaski> aj onda F6
<Torgan> deafualt i intel pch
<maletaski> koliko kartica ti prepoznaje
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> dve
<maletaski> izaberi ovu intel
<Torgan> pa samo default i intelhda
<maletaski> pa enter
<maletaski> ah intel hda
<maletaski> to je integrisana
<Torgan> ona je jedina i default
<Torgan> da
<maletaski> ok
<maletaski> ček onda da vidimo
<maletaski> malko mi je to teže da nađem šta je konkretno
<maletaski> jel kod mene ih ima malko više :)
<Torgan> codec alc 887
<maletaski> aha chip
<Torgan> ploca gigabyte h61m s2pv 2.1
<maletaski> ček možda te ja nisam razumeo šta ti je problem
<maletaski> neće mic uopšte da radi?
<Torgan> uopste mi ne prepzna mikrofon na prednjem
<Torgan> da
<Torgan> slusalice rade ali mic ne
<maletaski> a jel imaš možda tv karticu?
<Torgan> imam
<Torgan> tv2000 xp expert
<maletaski> aham
<maletaski> eto problema
<Torgan> povezana na line in pozadi
<maletaski> ok
<maletaski> i kod mene isto
<Torgan> znaci do toga je :D
<maletaski> al sad da me ubiješ nemogu se setim šta sam beše isčačkao da mi proradi
<maletaski> da do toga
<Torgan> hm ista kartica ili?
<maletaski> probaj u sound settings
<maletaski> u input
<maletaski> da nađeš front mic
<Torgan> nema ga :D
<maletaski> pa da prebaciš
<Torgan> to jeste problem :D
<maletaski> eto problema
<Torgan> na to sam mislio da ga ne prepoznaje
<maletaski> sad još samo kako rešiti
<maletaski> a kad klikneš na hardwere
<maletaski> šta imaš u spisku?
<Torgan> hardware u?
<maletaski> sound settings
<maletaski> pa hardwere
<Torgan> nema te opcije kod mene
<maletaski> O.o
<maletaski> kako nema
<Torgan> out/in sound efffect/ apps
<maletaski> ovo:    http://www.dodaj.rs/?2n/a2/4hZIVgwi/screenshot-from-2013-06-.png
<Torgan> nema ga kod mene
<maletaski> kako to?
<Torgan> sad cu da upload screenshot
<maletaski> aj
<Torgan> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35720682/Screenshot%20from%202013-06-16%2019%3A58%3A08.png
<Torgan> ubuntu 12.04.02 lts
<Torgan> unity
<maletaski> i ja sam na 12.04 ali bez unity
<Torgan> ja bas sam hteo unity zato sto je dosta drugaciji od win
<Torgan> :D
<maletaski> neznam onda Å¡ta da ti savetujem
<maletaski> sačekaj malko
<maletaski> budi strpljiv
<Torgan> ije toliko bitna stvar
<maletaski> naići će neko ko zna rešenje
<Torgan> Nego volim dapodesim sve kako treba
<maletaski> ja sam malko u gužvi
<Torgan> vazi
<Torgan> hvala u svakom slucaju
<maletaski> np
<Torgan> sad da se bacim na daljinski :D
<maletaski> e od tog posla nema ništa :)
<Torgan> jel imaju negde gotovi config fajlovi da se skinu za tv kartice
<maletaski> ima
<maletaski> ali nikakvih koristi
<maletaski> ja sam digo ruke od daljinca
<Torgan> zasto?
<maletaski> sa svakim upgredom kernela mora se prčka
<Torgan> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-winfast-tv2000-xp-expert
<Torgan> nasao sam ovu temu
<Torgan> pa sam msilio da probam
<maletaski> samo napred
<Torgan> ako mislis da je outdated da ne probam bezveze :D
<maletaski> može da se podesi
<maletaski> pa pazi sve zavisi od daljinca
<maletaski> meni čak i zvuk zeza kad gledam tv
<maletaski> baš zbog zezalica sa više sound kartica
<Torgan> meni je malo lsoija slika
<maletaski> stalno moram da prebacujem
<Torgan> aha
<maletaski> ček saću ti dam podešavanja za sliku
<Torgan> pa dobro onda mozda najbolje da koristim daljinac sa ovim vec postojecim funkcijama
<maletaski> idi u picture settings
<Torgan> namestio sam vec 60 20 85
<maletaski> pa brigthnes podesi na 60
<maletaski> aha ok
<Torgan> podesio sam vec hvala :D
<Torgan> jeste bolje ali opet malolosije nego u win
<maletaski> e pa bolje ne mere
<Torgan> problem mi je na win 7 ova kartica pravi problem sa vise ram
<Torgan> pa sam morao dual boot sa xp
<maletaski> huh
<Torgan> inace ranije sam jos hteo da predjem na linux :D
<maletaski> ja sam na njemu od 2005 čini mi se
<maletaski> ili beše 2007
<Torgan> super
<Torgan> a kazi mi ako bih ubacio win xp u virtual box, da li bih mogao da koristim tv karticu?
<maletaski> e to nisam probao
<maletaski> verovatno da
<Torgan> u win ne vidi pci
<Torgan> zato sto ima solidan programcic za daljinac
<Torgan> a kazi mi u xbmc moze li daljinac da se lakse podesi?
<maletaski> probaj da kontaktiraš Miloš_sd
<Torgan> sad cu da vidim jednu od te dve opcije mozda :D
<maletaski> on je expert za tv kartice na linu :D
<Torgan> hvala
<Torgan> videcu prvo malo sam da procackam :D
<maletaski> aj onda pozz
<Torgan> pozdrav
<maletaski> mora da begam
<Torgan> odoh i ja da cackam dalje :D
<Torgan> zz
<nikolam> http://lalith.in/2012/07/23/introducing-odin-an-sdn-framework-for-enterprise-wlans/
#ubuntu-rs 2014-06-09
<joostvb_> добро јутро
#ubuntu-rs 2014-06-10
<kaj> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mvzKDI2lVQ ;(
#ubuntu-rs 2014-06-12
<trilad> poz
#ubuntu-rs 2014-06-13
<darkone> hi
<adin_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLYUTDSPjfM pozdravte mi 'bitovce' posebno '777'!
#ubuntu-rs 2015-06-08
<prvulDE> uros1: evo me
<prvulDE> poz ljudi!
<vladap> !seen fogmaker
<lubotu3> I have no seen command
<uros1> Milane imaš ti na admin kanalu pristup?
<uros1> prvulDE: ping
<prvulDE> uros1: pong
<prvul> maletaski: aj me odbanuj
<maletaski> skino sam ban
<prvul> thx
#ubuntu-rs 2015-06-09
<Githzerai> za one koji čitaju_ ubuntu-rs se prebacuje na novi server. Trenutno čekam da se osveže DNS zapisi, ali će u principu biti potrebno nekoliko sati da sve prošljaka
<cvetan> drugari jel to ja vidim neke promene ubuntu-rs.org? :D
<Githz> prebacujemo na novi server. Ako vidiš start stranicu, tvoj DNS je osvežen, ja eveo čekam satima da osveži moj
<cvetan> vidim start stranicu, ali na svim domenima, poddomenia isto.
<cvetan> i na forumu i na wiki i start...
<Githz> da, digao sam nginx sa start stranom dok mi ne osveži DNS, ne mogu još uvek da provermim da li je sve lepo prebačeno
<Githz> kad mi proradi DNS, ukljulujem vhostove
<Githz> btw, novi server je na Ubuntu 14.04
<Githz> tako da ako opet bude problem, odma pišite Marku direkno i nikom drugom
<prvul> poz
<Githzerai> ima li pobune?
<TildaTurn> Githzerai, kakve pobune? :)
<Githzerai> pa Å¡to nema foruma :P
<TildaTurn> aa, :)
<TildaTurn> neema
<Githzerai> otvorih forum za članstvo. Ako viite grešku, molim prijavite, ispraviću ujutro ili kad stignem. Deluje dobro zasad.
<TildaTurn> ajuu, al je plavo :)
<Githzerai> Plavo?
<TildaTurn> pa, ona prva strana
<TildaTurn> meni plavo. kad 'uđem' na teme onda po starom
<Githzerai> ctrl+r par puta dok ukonta
<Githzerai> imao sam problem sa onom ubuntu temom, pa sam prepacio na difolt mybb dok sredim
<TildaTurn> pa da, ta je
<Githzerai> sad opeh forsirah ubuntu temu svim korisnicima
<TildaTurn> radi
<Githzerai> eto
<Githzerai> prijavi greške ako ima
<TildaTurn> važi
#ubuntu-rs 2015-06-10
<aleksa> Dobar dan!
<aleksa> Znate li gde je Džoni Promis?
<worker> pecaj ga na ubuntu forumu
<aleksa> ok
<worker> posalji pp
<aleksa> hvala
<aleksa> moram mail da mu nađem
<worker> posalji pp na ubuntu forum pa bi trebalo da dobije na mail obavestenje
<Aleksa> našao sam mu mejl adresu
<rolex> exit
#ubuntu-rs 2015-06-13
<gad> dali postoi kanal za suse u srbiju ili na balkanu?
<gad> ubuntu mi nikako ne lezi
 * gad ubuntu mi je ka neka crtanka;)
<gad> likovno nikad nisam volio
#ubuntu-rs 2015-06-14
<vid2001> Zdravo , imam pitanje
<vid2001> Podigao sam dual-boot na mom kompjuteru i koristim Linux Ubuntu 13.02.Pri logovanju nailazim na upit da li zelim da se prijavim kao gost.Jedini nalog na mom Linuxu je Guest nalog i root nalog.Root nalogu ne mogu da pristupim zato sto ne znam lozinku za njega.Probao sam gomilu Unixovih passworda ali ni jedan nije prosao.Pristup "sudo" opciji nemam.Interesuje me da li postoji resenje za moj problem i ako postoji voleo bih da znam 
<vid2001> Voleo bih da dobijem odgovor ako neko zna sta da radim
<vid2001> Podigao sam dual-boot na mom kompjuteru i koristim Linux Ubuntu 13.02.Pri logovanju nailazim na upit da li zelim da se prijavim kao gost.Jedini nalog na mom Linuxu je Guest nalog i root nalog.Root nalogu ne mogu da pristupim zato sto ne znam lozinku za njega.Probao sam gomilu Unixovih passworda ali ni jedan nije prosao.Pristup "sudo" opciji nemam.Interesuje me da li postoji resenje za moj problem i ako postoji voleo bih da znam 
#ubuntu-rs 2017-06-15
<gmo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M10FLjyPHdw
<gmo> Atlantic777:  ;( jos va nisam zaboravio.
<gmo> pratim bitovce i milovce;(
 * gmo to mi je jedina mana;(
<gmo> skupio sa milione masina
<gmo> da unistim 'anonimyse';(
<gmo> naravni i milabita
<gmo> s njim sa vec dugo U ratu
<gmo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzSngjKdBLU  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IJRB4iRHE4
#ubuntu-rs 2017-06-17
<inf4m0us_> (362/362) checking keys in keyring                           [################################] 100%
<inf4m0us_> downloading required keys...
<inf4m0us_> error: key "BE01EC22A04E2E46" could not be looked up remotely
<inf4m0us_> error: required key missing from keyring
<inf4m0us_> error: failed to commit transaction (unexpected error)
<inf4m0us_> Errors occurred, no packages were upgraded.
<inf4m0us_> zasto ovo
#ubuntu-rs 2018-06-13
<crv> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1vQQ-VhXGc
<crv> pomoz bog ljudi :)
<crv> i tebi Atlantic777 ;(
 * crv ni psa da se javi a kmoli cojka!
#ubuntu-rs 2018-06-16
<hightech> o/
<milobit-> evo mene jopet :)
<milobit-> jos me zovu 'era'
<milobit-> kako ste ljudi:)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XFkcDuo708
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aM2a0sXstGA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59I5E5CCtsA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnX9n43wnO8
<milobit-> ode mi 'brat' vera i nevera LordDVG ;(
 * milobit- dugocu jos da trajem!!!  To mi je jedina mana ;)
<milobit-> samo za Atlantic777 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5-dmGvAlSo
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<milobit-> ova je za LordDVG ;(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<simana> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
#ubuntu-rs 2019-06-10
<morebit> hm!
<morebit> na handzare se morah probijati Da bi stiga vodje!
<morebit> nije lako 'brate' azijate bir milobit;(
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGGlNGO5AsA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGGlNGO5AsA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koqVBo9KzEo
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koqVBo9KzEo
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocdz6W7eAO4
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocdz6W7eAO4
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8 Atlantic777 :(
<milobit-> samo za MAnastirkA https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBGOivgUCSA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNrK2ZgK954
<milobit-> odo dodo:)
#ubuntu-rs 2019-06-14
<milobit-> 'baba' prezivila;(
<milobit-> kakoste ljudi:)
<milobit-> i pozeljela da zakaja svojupesmei iz kajdanke;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vQv6hlzozs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGGlNGO5AsA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sic2kMv97Yw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuJ7sJ0YbbA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3NpGSfs01g
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> 'baba' se umorila Moram da je uspavam
 * milobit- a ime je smorila;)
<milobit-> cu i ja na pocinak
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3NpGSfs01g
#ubuntu-rs 2019-06-16
<avetinja> oj 'ljudi' kako ste vi:)
<avetinja> ja bas nisam dobro
<avetinja> neke me more more;(
 * avetinja 'babu' san uspavo Da bo na Miru sanjo;)
<avetinja> dungodung fali!
 * avetinja mora da se neko sa mnom sali;(
<avetinja> hm morebit i da je na ferije? al nik ne mora da ide na ferije?! hm;(
<avetinja> imali koja jos 'avetinja' vodje sem mene?
<avetinja> i to mi je jedina mana Sto sam osto bez jarana
<avetinja> izdade me MAnastirka;)
<avetinja> sad tucem neku 'brlju';)
<avetinja> nije ni njoj mane;)
<avetinja> odo dodo
<avetinja> da prodrmam 'babu' da me smeni na strazu;)
#ubuntu-rs 2020-06-08
<lomi> kakoste ljudi  :)
 * lomi niste mi bs mili
<lomi> svaki put se napijem da svratim u vasu kafanu
<lomi> vodje*
<lomi> baba* mi je zabranila pristup vodje :(
<lomi> no sad je u skitnji
<lomi> i ja slobodan ka tica na grani ;)
<lomi> i mogu koju da cugnem
#ubuntu-rs 2020-06-11
<kobit> kakoste ljudi :)
<kobit> ja tako
<kobit> malo svrnuo
<kobit> da de setim djedovine i pradjedovine
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmXFrzW_aUU
<kobit> oko mene se nesto desava?
<kobit> pa sam obuko toke
<kobit> i spremija utoke
<kobit> nista novo
<kobit> 'baba' ima dobar nos ;(
<kobit> sve to ona namirise ;)
<kobit> a cuvame i Joja od Doboja ;)
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmXFrzW_aUU
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmXFrzW_aUU
<Vuk-> 'Crnogogorske  falange se krecu
<Vuk-> Milove
<Vuk-> Crna Gora je vec davno
<Vuk-> dobrim delom poturcena
<Vuk-> i po Arbanesana
<Vuk-> a sad je Milo 'katolici'
<Vuk-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A14ABmHqfjE
<Vuk-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<Vuk-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yK5odygYQE
<Vuk-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yK5odygYQE
<Vuk-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yK5odygYQE
<Vuk-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yK5odygYQE
<Vuk-> odo dodo
<Vuk-> da pocinem
<Vuk-> a mozda i osvanem
#ubuntu-rs 2020-06-12
<kobit> kakoste ljudi :)
<kobit> mene jos zovu *vaska karavlaska
<kobit> a vi ste mi jos najdrasi
<kobit> ja ja
<kobit> jedino mi dungodung_ skrati uzivanje na vom kanalu :(
<kobit> ili lili?
<kobit> ma nema veze
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oVg_aQArYY
<kobit> ova samo za Pavlovice  iz podgraba  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L24y4y5gH-g
<kobit> hvala Janjicima
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CE4Nwb2RcI
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CE4Nwb2RcI
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCA_9aTiXag
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMPyKiUj69s
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMPyKiUj69s
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMPyKiUj69s
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3-5zCPYgkI
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pNO-vBqlAg
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pNO-vBqlAg
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pNO-vBqlAg
<kobit> e da mu ne bese moga Djeda
<kobit> trapova i mlinova
<kobit> krompira
<kobit> slaba ti Vojvoda
<kobit> ja
<kobit>  dalice se moja zelja ispuniti
<kobit> da ja obidjem te trapove i mlinove
<kobit> zdrav sam ali
<kobit> boim se da to necu doziveti
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09KTrQ07YJg
#ubuntu-rs 2020-06-14
<kobit> jos me zovu 'biljeznik'
<kobit> kakoste ljudi :)
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com./watch?v=1Og0_bz9HYw
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com./watch?v=1Og0_bz9HYw
<crni-kaurin> https://www.youtube.com./watch?v=1Og0_bz9HYw
<crni-kaurin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Og0_bz9HYw
<crni-kaurin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<crni-kaurin> https://www.youtube.com./watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY  !?
<crni-kaurin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<crni-kaurin> https://www.youtube.com./watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<crni-kaurin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<crni-kaurin> !?!
<milobit-> jos me zovu 'era'
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com./watch?v=XfjOhSNhXVg
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfjOhSNhXVg
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
